# Kubota M Series Tractors



## GPhillips (Oct 11, 2008)

I am looking at buying a 100-125HP, MFWD tractor to be used mostly with a 9'2" Kuhn disc mower, a Vermeer 605 round baler, it could possibly see some time on a 4 basket tedder, and v-rake. It will also be used for loading hay and feeding as well as loading poultry litter to spread. I have been kicking around the idea of a Kubota M108x or a M125X, just wondering if any of you are currently running one and what you think about them.

Thanks

Greg


----------



## Hay DR (Oct 28, 2009)

GPhillips said:


> I am looking at buying a 199-125HP, MFWD tractor to be used mostly with a 9'2" Kuhn disc mower, a Vermeer 605 round baler, it could possibly see some time on a 4 basket tedder, and v-rake. It will also be used for loading hay and feeding as well as loading poultry litter to spread. I have been kicking around the idea of a Kubota M108x or a M125X, just wondering if any of you are currently running one and what you think about them.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Greg


 What Vermeer 605 round baler? Where are you located? If you have any hills the M125X is the better choice because you will be changing gears less often. If it is a 605 XL, M or super M the M125x will be a plus. If it is a 605J, K or L then the M108x will work fine. The 5 cylinder in the M125X has more low-end torque. If you see the rain clouds coming the M125x will have a little more capacity to put the hammer down and put the hay in the bale. Either tractor will work. How much money difference is there between them?


----------



## GPhillips (Oct 11, 2008)

I am located in Western Kentucky. Right now we have a 605G that doesn't get a whole lot of use, as my cousin bales most of our hay with his New Holland baler, but I want to get a newer Vermeer (the only brand I have ever baled with) with some of the new features like an open throat, auto tie, and a bale monitor. Might even look at one of the 604s or 505s, that is coming after getting another tractor.

Haven't really started pricing tractors yet, have just been looking trying to get an idea of which way I want to go. Looked at CaseIH MX110s, 120s, and 135s but it seem like the M series Kubota maybe a better deal.


----------



## Hay DR (Oct 28, 2009)

A Kubota M7040,M8540, or M9540 will handle a Vermeer 605G baler.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Just an opinion but that seems like a lot of horsepower for your operation. Unless you're doing a fair amount of tillage I'd stay under a 100hp. Our largest tractor is a Case IH 5140 with 94hp at the PTO and we still do a fair amount of tillage.


----------



## GPhillips (Oct 11, 2008)

It probably is overkill. but with some of the hills that we have in some of our hay fields, I just feel like the extra power could be needed. Plus right now I am doing the above mentioned with a IH 1086 which is a 130 PTO HP tractor, so I am afraid if I dropped down to 85-90 HP I would end up regretting it. I have looked at the 51 and 52 series Maxxums to be a raking/loader tractor, how od you like yours, and have you had any problems out of it?

Thanks


----------



## nosliw (Feb 8, 2010)

I own a M5040 4wd and love it. I bought it new in 2008 and it's been a great little mowing/ raking/ feeding tractor.

I also own a 605G and pull it with a Massey 383. Around 75hp I believe is what it's rated at. You'd probably be fine with an 8540.

I wish I had not gotten the 4wd option and went with a cab. It's been a cold, damp winter!


----------



## tdjjjs (Nov 16, 2009)

I have the mfwd 125. I am a row crop farmer and so am used to more HP and bigger machines. I rented a 6040 to load 3x3 bales out a hoop building and loved it after I put a large weight on the 3 pt. Bought the 125 with a loader and cab so that I could use it in my corn/bean operation + haywork. Now wish I would have bought the 6040 or maybe even the 7040. Would have been cheaper and with the extra money could have bought a cheaper high hr JD 4640 for pulling wagons. In addition, it has a long wheel base which makes it hard to manuver in around buildings/tight spots. Finally, you do not want to set the wheels in for 30" rows as it gets very tippy on the side hills that I'm on.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry I aven't been over on this forum in about a week.

I like our 5140, it only has 1100hrs on it. The only problem we have and it's an intermittent problem and that is the clutch doesn't always activate when you let out on it, I believe the warning light says "Clutch Disengage" when it doesn't activate, usually you press back down on it once or twice and all is well for the rest of the day. There's been several post over at the RedPower forum and there doesn't seem to be an exact fix to the problem and it several solutions. Intermittent problems like that are hard to track down because well they don't seem to want to do when you actually have time to try and track it down. It had an air seat problem many years ago but that was under warranty, compressor failure. Other than that it's been great. We pretty flatlanders here, just some slight grades but we have no problem pulling a 12' F-17 Amco Bog Harrow or a Case IH 475 15' finish disc harrow. It sees a lot more use since getting the new Round Baler, we used to square bale with the 686 Turbo. We inherited from my FIL who passed away about 1 1/2 years ago. Just wish this winter weather would let up, we're ready to do something ;-)
Later!


----------



## leomartin6 (Apr 15, 2010)

I have been able to access a lot of useful stuff from here.


----------

